# Suggestion: Andrew Dobson in Lolcow Cults



## Frosted Snowflakes (Mar 27, 2018)

For a very long time Andrew Dobson has been a known lolcow on the internet for his delusional visions, inflated ego, multiple backlashes and controversies, and just being a douche. With over thousands of pages dedicated to him, do you think his fame deserves to be in Lolcow Cults like Chris-Chan and Brianna Wu? If it's a good idea, I recommended either a roaring bear or a bike pump as Dobson's icon.


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 28, 2018)

Dobson is way less active that cult-cows. I don't think it's good idea to make an entire sub-forum on him. Where would the content be? His Twitter sperging?


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 29, 2018)

The loss of his twitter tanks that idea.


----------



## OtterParty (Mar 29, 2018)

we should have a dobsonsphere board and the icon should be his inflated fursona with a bicycle pump up its ass

edit: what do andrew dobson's farts sound like?


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 29, 2018)

Dobson does nothing worth anything besides some groaning. If the failure of Russel Greer's subforum was anything to go by, cows that aren't prolific in their exceptionalism just can't make worthwhile spin-off threads. Dobson and Russhole are far too cyclical in their cow habits to produce enough worthwhile tard cum.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 30, 2018)

LocalFireDept said:


> Dobson does nothing worth anything besides some groaning. If the failure of Russel Greer's subforum was anything to go by, cows that aren't prolific in their exceptionalism just can't make worthwhile spin-off threads. Dobson and Russhole are far too cyclical in their cow habits to produce enough worthwhile tard cum.



No the greer posters just autistically sperged out when told they’d have to post in different threads than the one mega thread.


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 1, 2018)

CatParty said:


> No the greer posters just autistically sperged out when told they’d have to post in different threads than the one mega thread.


i thought the subforum was doing great with all the different threads owo what made it go downhill?


----------



## CatParty (Apr 1, 2018)

OtterParty said:


> i thought the subforum was doing great with all the different threads owo what made it go downhill?



They only wanted one thread


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 1, 2018)

CatParty said:


> They only wanted one thread


  okay thats retarded all followers of Mr. Greer are retards &/or lolcows


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

Move him to some board I'm banned from.  I'm tired of this idiot but I can't stop posting on threads about him.  Help me!


----------

